# Overheated Testosterone e batch, still good?



## thatbloke (Jul 15, 2013)

so made a batch of test e 250mg/ml, mixed solvents 4%BA, 10%BB, and grapeseed

anyways put it in the oven to heat, completely misunderstood the temp readings and put it in there for 20mins on 170 C, so 330 degrees farenheit

 opened the oven and the batch was smoking

the batch has turned a brownish colour, kind of like a light tren, filtered it and seems sterile

what im wondering is have i ruined my test batch? or perhaps the smoke came from the BB or BA being put at such high tempratures? im not really sure if high temps actually degrades the hormone so im curious

for other measure to compare, i put 1gram of test e powder in a unsealed  vial with no solvents or oil, and placed it in the oven on the same temp 170C for same time, this time no smoke appeared but the test e melted to a very dark urine looking colour that was identical to tren

any insight to why the test changes colour would be appreciated or if heating it like that would degrade it


----------



## meterman5 (Jul 15, 2013)

What did you have your solution in ? It could have been the plastic from the vial. I don't think you cooked your hormone and the smoke point for oil is higher than 330. I don't think you have to bake after brewing if you ran everything through at least a .45 filter preferably a .22.


----------



## FordFan (Jul 16, 2013)

Is this your first time brewing?  I would toss it. Good chance you evaporated the ba out of it.

Next time forget the stove even exist (other than for sterilizing). Heat everything up in hot water.


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 16, 2013)

meterman5 said:


> What did you have your solution in ? It could have been the plastic from the vial. I don't think you cooked your hormone and the smoke point for oil is higher than 330. I don't think you have to bake after brewing if you ran everything through at least a .45 filter preferably a .22.



had it in a glass beaker, thought id try warming it in the oven other then the usual stove top method, didnt look at the ovens temps correctly



FordFan said:


> Is this your first time brewing?  I would toss it. Good chance you evaporated the ba out of it.
> 
> Next time forget the stove even exist (other than for sterilizing). Heat everything up in hot water.



have brewed before, usually used a stove top, but used the oven for tren e once so thought id try it for the test e, was usuing a friends oven though that measures in celcius rather then farenheit, so made the mistake

i checked the level of the beaker thinking some might have evaporated, and it seems there no level change in the amount of solution in the beaker, so i dont think the BA would have evaporated, although a small amount possibly could have i guess

so you think i have to toss it? no possible chance it could still be good?

trying to avoid tossing it since i tend to make my batches all at once, so gonna need to toss a fair amount


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 16, 2013)

pictures of colour difference

on left old batch i made, on right new batch i overcooked


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 16, 2013)

I wouldnt chuck it id add another percent of ba to whole batch refilter n bottle up n its g2g.  U didnt have it in the oven for a super long time and the amount of ba ur already used was a higher amount than what most use.... Think about it hg gear use .8-1% and u already used 4% ur gear is fine and their is no way u burned off that much but if it makes u feel better jst add another percent to the whole batch refilter and call it a wrap ... Do not throw it away its not like it crap u jst over heated it and worse case scenerio it lost a hair of its potency  shit i knw a few guys on here that would b ur test bunny if ur scared lol


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 16, 2013)

Look at it this way how many times have u gotten tren ace that was darker than others???? And it felt jst the same as the lighter tren nothing wrong w heatn up a bit  i mean next time dont do it no reason to but look at it as lesson learnd thats all bruda


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 16, 2013)

Refilter it..no more ba or it will pip like heck i bet..why not a hot plate to heat.?  ..with ba and bb it lowered the smoke level so u did burn it it a sense..  take a pin.holla back.. ib


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 17, 2013)

alright, ill refilter it one more time and see how i go, will keep yas posted, my last batch did cork a little so might be good i killed some BA lol


----------



## Keith1569 (Jul 17, 2013)

I use 2.5%ba and never have any pip 4% is pretty high. 
But as others said refilter and your probably fine


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree add more ba to be sure, ba boiling point is 200c so its likely some of its evaporated at 170c for 20mins, bb is 300c so should be ok.


----------



## highdrum (Jul 21, 2013)

I honestly bet your okay, I had the same thing happen, had a batch of deca get a lil hot, the oil turned a few shades darker than normal, at first it had some oxidized oil particles floating in it, re-filtered with .22 element, and all was good to go............


----------



## FordFan (Jul 21, 2013)

Let us know what happened. I'm picky. Anything that looks off, I won't touch. Give a test rat 1 10ml vial. Find out how it does for him. If he's good, blast away.


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 22, 2013)

okay refiltered it, no colour change

had a mate rekon he will try it if i give him 10ml for free, so he jabbed 5ml rekons its painless, no signs of infection or irritation

face has bloated up rather rapid and and feels very lethargic, rekons his sex drive has skyrocketed about 2-3 days post injection

so should be good, hed due a for a blood test so he will get a total test count done to be sure, so looks like im sweet 

all goes well ill be using my batch


----------



## Keith1569 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice bro.
Maybe the oil burned ia why' it's still that color.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 22, 2013)

Warm up plain oil u used to the same temp let cool,compare colors..simple cheap research


----------



## Akamai (Jul 22, 2013)

A good friend pointed out to me that the temp used to seal glass amps is in excess of 600 degrees.  

Ak


----------



## FamBam209 (Jul 26, 2013)

See and you almst threw it away....uou would be kickn urself in the buttho right now lol....it dont matter what fuckn color it is there is always a lab rat willing to do free shit,if your ever in doubt


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 27, 2013)

well results are in, today mates blood results came in

and you guys were right

total test: reference range 7-28 ng/ml, score: *273 * nmol/L

lol looks like heat didnt even touch it

but i also gave away a free 10mls LOL

owell better then chucking out a years size batch


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 27, 2013)

Bloke do u have a total serum level ? Think youre sayin free floating level and a serum level say 1100 and above is what u look for.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Jul 28, 2013)

Better let me test a vial...just to be sure


----------



## thatbloke (Jul 28, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bloke do u have a total serum level ? Think youre sayin free floating level and a serum level say 1100 and above is what u look for.



score is in nmol/Ll

Im from australia, to get the U.S conversion to ng/dl you multiply by 28.8

so 7862 ng/ml


----------



## highdrum (Jul 31, 2013)

Why does usually have a darker more amber color than test or deca?  It is because tren raws take about 3x the heat to get to go into sollution than others do, the heat slightly oxidizes the oil, giving it a darker shade, same thing the guy did here.


----------

